

Rich people don't create jobs - lame_duck
http://www.businessinsider.com/rich-people-create-jobs-2013-11

======
granted__
Poor people don't create jobs. Giving money away to poor people so they spend
it 'to create jobs' makes the money worth less, makes the people less willing
to work, and it still doesn't create jobs.

~~~
splitrocket
You don't understand economics.

Demand for products creates jobs. If more people have more disposable income
to buy products, demand for those products increase, and thus the demand for
employees to create those products increases.

